# Deer tag



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I got my deer tag for bow in ND. I dont remember, am I limited to a doe or can I go after either one? Thanks


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Johnny, bow tags are for any deer any zone. So you can shoot either buck or doe, whitetail or muley.


----------

